# Buch oder Online-Tutorium für Programmentwicklung (Anfänge)



## keisersoze (15. Jan 2006)

Ich benötige ein Buch oder andere Informationsquellen, die sich damit beschäftigen, wie man erstmal ein funktionierendes Programm (.exe) erstellen kann. Mit geht es nicht darum, Programmiersprachen zu lernen. Ich habe bereits Programme in Java und C++ erstellt. 
Vielmehr möchte ich wissen, wie ich diese - wenn ich sie an jemand anderes gebe / verkaufe - installieren kann und als Programm (in welchem Format das auch immer üblich ist) formatieren kann. Desweiteren: Wie erstellt man makefiles, etc. 

Falls diese Info was bringt: Java programmiere ich in Eclipse und C++ mit Microsoft Visual C++. Mir ist eher daran gelegen C++-Programm zu erstellen. 

Kurz und knapp: Ich kann programmieren, aber keine installierbaren Programme aus meinem Quellcode erstellen. 

Würde mich freuen, ein paar interessante Links oder Literaturhinweise zu bekommen. 

Danke


----------



## bygones (15. Jan 2006)

im grunde ist eine .exe datei in java unsinn, dafür gibt es jars.

wie man jars bzw. wenn es deiner meinung nach unbedingt sein muss .exe dateien erstellen kann findest du ihn den FAQs.

bzgl eines Installers such im netz nach InstallAnywhere


----------



## Roar (15. Jan 2006)

und zum thema c++: auch visual studio erzeugt natürlich eine executable, die findest du im Projektordner/Release
als installer gibts kostenpflichtige wie InstallShield oder kostenlose wie nsis.sf.net

edit: verschoben nach programmierung allgemein


----------



## Bleiglanz (16. Jan 2006)

im Visual Studio "Setup-Projekte" machen, ist zwar nicht so toll wie InstallShield aber brauchbar

für Java zu exe: forumssuche, oder Geld ausgeben http://www.excelsior-usa.com/jet.html


----------



## dR.LoL (27. Jan 2006)

"Java ist auch eine Insel"
(Einfach bei Google danach suchen)


----------



## Bert Brenner (27. Jan 2006)

Bei den Entwicklungsumgebungen die du da benutzt sind Makefiles doch erst mal uninteressant.
Und wie du deine erstellten Programme startest wirst du doch auch schon wissen.

Bleibt nur noch das Setup Problem.

Als kostenlosen Installer kann ich dir Inno Setup empfehlen


----------

